
Show HN: Swiping Card Prototype with Face Gesture Using Firebase's MLKit in iOS - anupamchugh
https://github.com/anupamchugh/BlinkPoseAndSwipeiOSMLKit
======
anupamchugh
So, I was playing around with Firebase's MLKit on iOS, looking at the
different use cases of it. While going through its Face Detection API, I
thought of using its Blink Detection and Head Pose results on a swiping card
interface as we have it dating apps-Tinder, Bumble and more. The idea was to
trigger swipe gestures on a stack of cards based on an eye wink or head turn.
I made a prototype that lets the user switch the front camera and just do the
face gestures to do a left swipe or a right swipe!

